# Mit JAR-Datei ist MySQL-Treiber nicht auffindbar



## Randall (28. Okt 2004)

Ich greife auf eine MySql Datenbank zu. In Eclipse ist das ganze kein Problem und funktioniert. Wenn ich jedoch das ganze exportiere, ein .jar File erstelle, kriege ich eine Fehlermeldung, dass der Treiber nicht gefunden werden kann.
Ich arbeite mit Windows XP Pro als Betriebssystem. 

- mysql-connector-3.0.9-stable-bin.jar in c:\j2sdk1.4.2-06\jre\lib\ext\ kopiert
- classpath als Umgebungsvariable gesetzt (c:\j2sdk1.4.2-06\jre\lib)

Wie gesagt: in der Entwicklungsumgebung funktioniert der Zugriff einwandfrei.


----------



## Bleiglanz (28. Okt 2004)

> - mysql-connector-3.0.9-stable-bin.jar in c:\j2sdk1.4.2-06\jre\lib\ext\ kopiert


tu das nicht, das ist bäh!!
nimm den treiber mit ins jar archiv und verwende im Manifest für die deine jar die Zeile Class-Path:mysql-connector-3.0.9-stable-bin.jar


> - classpath als Umgebungsvariable gesetzt (c:\j2sdk1.4.2-06\jre\lib)


tu das nicht, das ist noch viel mehr bäh!
lass den CLASSPATH (=die Umgebungsvariable) in Ruhe...

zu deinem Problem: bei eclipse hast du den treiber wohl in den Project-Properties zum Build-Path hinzugefügt? Dann steht er auch automatisch beim Starten "innerhalb von Eclipse" zur Verfügung


----------



## Guest (28. Okt 2004)

*smile*.ok, dann lasse ich das "bäh" weg und packe den Treiber mit ins .jar. Wie mach ich das den, wenn ich in Eclipse das jar erstelle mit Export?

Wenn ich den Treiber ins .jar packe, muss ich dann den Treiber auf dem Ziel-PC, wo das Programm draufkommt, noch installieren?


----------



## thE_29 (28. Okt 2004)

Wenn er im jar ist dann net (weil er ja dann schon drinnen ist)

wenn er net im jar ist, dann schon!

Wobei das Jar File dein Programm ist


----------



## Bleiglanz (28. Okt 2004)

nimm lieber ant 

ansonsten müsste ein META-INF/MANIFEST.MF reichen (in der Wurzel des Projekts, beim Eclipse-Export in jar mitnehmen)


----------



## Randall (28. Okt 2004)

Muss ich nur die datei mysql-connector-stable....  mit ins jar packen oder den ganzen Treiberordner mit den Unterordnern  com usw?


----------



## Randall (28. Okt 2004)

Habe gerade festgestellt, dass wen ich das jar über die Konsole mit

java -jar SVA_01

starte, dann funktioniert alles und es wird keine Exception wegen fehlendem Treiber geworfen. Woran liegt das?


----------



## hephaistos (30. Jun 2005)

halloa,

hab auch das Problem, dass ich auf jars zugreife (jfreechart und mysql-connector).
Ich exportiere nun in Eclipse, aber das ausführen mit "java -jar myjar.jar" funktioniert leider nicht (mysql-connector nicht gefunden)
der mysql_connector ist im exportieren jar gar nicht enthalten.

weiß jmd. wie ich das sauber lösen kann? das wurde mir aus diesem thread nicht klar 

danke!


----------



## hephaistos (1. Jul 2005)

so, ich exportiere jetzt mit diesem plugin: http://fjep.sourceforge.net/

hoffe, es hilft auch anderen weiter


----------



## zuperstar01 (25. Feb 2007)

Tausend Dank für den Tip mit dem Programm. Jetzt läuft alles wie geschmiert.        :toll:


----------



## quiety (4. Mai 2007)

Kann mich auch nur bedanken. Ist super das tool


----------

